# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Erreur "Type error resolving infix expression "**" as type ieee.numeric_std.u"

## l'acqua

Bonjour,

J'ecris un code en vhdl mais j'obtiens des erreurs quand je veux crire :



> a <= 2**(Nbits-2)


 Nbits est un "naturel" et mon signal a est dclar comme suit:



> signal a : unsigned(NBITS-1 downto 0)


Voil l'erreur que j'obtiens:



> Type error resolving infix expression "**" as type ieee.numeric_std.unsigned


Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide?
Merci

----------


## jrey2489

Bonsoir, 
quel est le but de ton code?
tu essaies d'affecter un nombre  un signal de type unsigned cela ne peut pas fonctionner

----------

